# Any experienced LMMS users out there?



## Thaeh (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm just a newbie at this of electronic music composing, as all I can do are simple lead + bass loops of maximum thirty seconds. Everytime I try composing a procedural song of atleast two minutes I fall into a deep hole and don't know what to add to make the song have a story.

About my knowledge on this, I've been studying the LMMS interface for some days now, have memorized almost all the achronyms used in the program and have gained a little of mastery on VST edition. However, this is not enough to do what I want (a normal lenght song). Can anybody out there give me advice or tips on how to use all of the LFO's and effects in the program to the maximum? Thanks <3


----------

